# control de motor de 24vdc con labview



## masterinknf (Sep 14, 2010)

que tal buen dia tengan todos!!

bueno aqui con una duda enorme que tal vez para todos ustedes sea muy simple pero para mi no lo es jeje,

estoy haciendo un proyecto en el cual tengo que controlar la velocidad de un motor de 24vdc ya elabore un controlador PID en labview el cual simulado funciona muy bien y correctamente incluso ya conecte la tarjeta de adquisicion de datos NI USB-6008 y si m la reconoce bien y todo, pero la duda esta en como voy a conectar el motor a la tarjeta ya que logicamente no lo puedo conectar directamente, la tarjeta me da la salida q quiero de 0 a 5v pero no se que etapa de potencia utilizar o como transformar o controlar con este voltaje de 0 a 5v el voltaje del motor q sera de 0 a 24v

me han dicho que con un punte H pero creo ese solo m funciona como accionador e inversor de giro pero yo no quiero eso!!

espero que me haiga dado a entender y espero sus opiniones adjunto el programa en labview vine ya con las entradas de la DAQ Assistent si quieren simular las entradas del motor solo quiten el DAQ Assistent y coloquen un control de perilla y veran q el controlador PID si funciona
bueno espero y m puedan ayudar, de antemano muchas gracias!!!!! espero sus comentarios


----------



## thenot (Sep 15, 2010)

Si necesitas que el motor solo gire en un sentido, es tan simple como usar esto 





Si necesitas que gire en ambos sentidos, la solucion la diste tu mismo, osea debes usar un puente H


----------



## masterinknf (Sep 15, 2010)

muchas gracias por el aporte!!

exactamente asi es como yo pretendia conectarlo ya que si solo quiero q gire en un solo sentido, solo que mi problema es q tengo q obtener la retroalimentacion, ya que como puedes ver en el programa de labview lo controlo con un controlador PID el cual necesita su retroalimentacion y es ahi cuando no se como obtenerla del del motor!! agradeceria si m pudieras ayudar, y muchas gracias, leei tu aporte de puente H y esta buenisimo me sirve para otras funciones pero no para esta.


----------

